# Metal Buildings



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

I am a certified building contractor and specialize in pre engineered metal buildings. Can build any size starting off with a 24'x30' and up. Call for a quote.

Fred


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

looking for a 4000+/- sq ft building what would be anrough estimatefor the building, slab, labor


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

pm sent.


----------

